# frog fishing



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wondering what everyone's favorite frog lure is, and what lakes everyone likes to fish with frogs. anyone ever use them in the river for smallmouth?

This past summer was my first year fishing with frogs in weeds and have only fished with them at Indian lake and some ponds. I just purchased some z man frogs that I can't wait to try out.

and any tips would be appreciated. thanks ogf members in advance!


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

I use spro and scum frogs 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Snag Proof and Spro are my choices for the traditional frogs. If you haven't tried any of the Zoom Horny Toads ( or others of the same ilk) you're missing out as well. The Horny Toads look like a frog and act like a buzzbait that's TOTALLY weedless. You can use those in the grass and pads as well around any wood cover. Heck they even work in an open water situation. I use my Spros, Snag Proofs, and Zooms everywhere I fish.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've used Rage Tail Toads and had some pretty awesome strikes on them. The bass come exploding out of the water for them. Its a really exciting way to fish. I never did try them in the rivers or creeks though. Just bought a Rebel WeeFrog last night and I can't wait to get out to the creek and see how the smallies react to it.


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

My friend likes the rage tail shad and caught a 5 lb bass this past October on Erie when i was with him. I also got a pack of the rage tail toads and can't wait for the water to warm up. 

I have never had any like on a spro frog though.... Maybe it was just my retrieve was too fast.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

young-gun-fisher...........If you have DirecTV, Bass Pro Shops runs a program called Bass Pros. Kevin VanDam did a piece on fishing top-water frogs in the last couple weeks and that episode was still running. Dish or cable may carry the channel, too. KVD's demonstration was for lake largemouths.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

young-gun-fisher said:


> I have never had any like on a spro frog though.... Maybe it was just my retrieve was too fast.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Sometimes the bass want the frog retrieved fast, sometimes they want it kinda slow, sometimes they just want it sitting there. You gotta experiment everytime you use one to figure out which kind of retrieve they may want on that particular day just like with everyother lure in your arsenal.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My favorite is real frogs. Catch some spring peepers and slip an aberdeen hook just under their belly skin. Gently cast them out and their own swimming movement on the surface is deadly.
Make sure you know the law concerning possession of wild caught amphibians.


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=15493#without_license


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I like the Warrior Buzz frog.....Mosquito over grass!!!! Hold on!!!!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Dahlberg diver frog......also like the spro frogs. The diver frog could be a river bait but I never tried it.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Not exactly traditional frogs in the sense that everyone else is going with here, but I like using a couple of lures in the frog pattern that have worked really well for me. One being the bullfrog colored tiny torpedo, which does well on the river and the other being the Bullfrog colored Lucky 13 that I use up in Quetico. I have also caught some big smallies out of the GMR using this lure.


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

My favorite Frog type of lure is a double twister tail type of bait. I have never caught more fish while using this bait! It is the absolute greatest.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Paddle tails are my go to. They thump pretty good and make a nice plopping sound when ripping them accross the surface fast or slow. Perfect for getting their attention to look up. For when they are being tricky and want a slow bait any floating frog that has a popper mouth.

When it comes to rivers, poppers have proven best for me.

At night very dark colors, black, blue, purple ect,

Also I have had fair success swimming a frog a few inches below the surface.

I tried spro frogs for a while but had very poor hook ups. Tons of blowups just no hookups. I even went to the baby spro frogs and still had the same result.

Im not a pro by any means just sharing results and opinions.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

